# How to open up a cheap, round humidifier?



## atv518 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I have been trying and trying to get this small round humidifier open so I can remove the foam and add RF beads, but I can't seem to get this thing open! It is one of those cheap ones that come with a low end humidor so it doesn't have any screws or anything. It looks like it is two pieces but they are sealed pretty tight. 

Any suggestions to get it open?

Thanks


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Last one I had you didn't exactly "take it apart" but more "broke it and then fixed it" The seam is connected with adhesive (or something) so just carefully pry it apart, fill it with beads, and glue it back together. At least, thats what I did.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

screw driver through the foam


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

Could try warming it up in the oven a bit too. OR just break it and glue it back together.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Use a very thin jewelers screwdriver, lay the humidifier on the table with the back up. Push it in between the two walls a little at a time. It will loosen the glue. Then use the screwdriver to pry the inner wall up. Works for me and should work for you. If you crack the plastic, big deal. Glue it back together when you're done.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Now I feel like a moron for just chucking mine. It didn't occur to me that I could repurpose these things :mad2:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

The crappy little gold one I got with a Thompson Cigar humi wasn't even glued. The bottom was a black cup and the top was a gold cup just pressed over the bottom one. I used my jackknife to gently pry it apart... then I threw it away.

FYI, the cheap, round humidified from CI that comes with their logo on the top comes right apart really easy.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

I did this with two of the crappy humidifier disks that came with my humidors. removed the foam and filled with beads. They work great now.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

That's a good idea, I gotta try it. Mahalos brothers !!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

First order of business when I bought the treasure dome. The cheap humidifiers were not even glued, one of them popped apart just from putting the magnets on then pushing them into place before seasoning and removing them. Popped out the green foam and filled with HF beads. A pound of HF beads is $20 less than one of their humidifiers and I didnt want to leave an open dish in my humi just so I could accidently knock it over and spend a week trying to run down beads.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll have to take a look at mine.....I think they are in a drawer some where......:noidea:


----------



## The Wolverine (Jun 19, 2013)

I think they are glued tried to open one to do the same.It's not worth jamming a hole in your hand trying to open it. Just buy a round one with the beads.This one is $12 Amazon.com: Xikar Crystal Humidifier 50: Health & Personal Care


----------

